# Moving from Ubuntu to Debian



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, I've had Ubuntu for a few months now and although I'm only familiar with a few basic concepts surrounding Linux, I feel like a fresh challenge and want the 'unlocked' version of linux. Out of the options that I decided on, the two that stood out were Fedora and Debian. When I last tried Fedora it didn't like my wireless card, and I doubt much has changed... and as Ubuntu is based on Debian it is an obvious choice. Before I move, do any Linux users out there have any comments to make about Debian or anything that might sway my choice? Thanks for the help, it's always appreciated, especially as I'm a Linux noob!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ahh... switching linux... well, i almost dropped linux all together...  but then I found out how to play bf2...

But on topic, ubuntu, yes debian based, debian, meh...  if you want to learn linux, mandriva is great and very friendly, id go with that.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I've decided to give Debian a spin, but if I don't get on I'll try out Mandriva and chose between that and Ubuntu. I really need to read the link from that thread on how to use linux sometime.


----------



## Zedicus (Oct 13, 2006)

debian... i learned on mandrake (back when it was still mandrake) and then switched to debian.  and here i am. its the best.  ive tried most of the *buntu's and cant stand them. not to mention the way they pee on the mother distro.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2006)

Is Linux that much better than Windows? Can it play CS:S (all Steam games), CoD2, Guild Wars, Oblivion?


----------



## pt (Oct 13, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Is Linux that much better than Windows? Can it play CS:S (all Steam games), CoD2, Guild Wars, Oblivion?



not all games, but some
i'm going to get suse 10.1 soon


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 14, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Is Linux that much better than Windows? Can it play CS:S (all Steam games), CoD2, Guild Wars, Oblivion?



Windows is still better, but Linux is improving at a faster rate than Windows and has some interesting features, as well as extra bundled software. And it's free of course.


----------



## Agility (Oct 14, 2006)

That would also mean less games to run on i suppose?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, fewer games run and don't run as well, but Wine (the Windows emulator) is improving and I think you can play games like BF2 with a 10FPS drop. Not great but more games will start working on Linux in the future I expect, just like the number of games for Macs is slowly increasing.


----------

